# Topics > Books >  "Practical Field Robotics: A Systems Approach Kindle Edition", Robert H. Sturges, 2014

## Airicist

Book "Practical Field Robotics: A Systems Approach Kindle Edition" on Amazon

"Book Review: ‘Practical Field Robotics’ by Robert Sturges"

by Robots for Roboticists
July 7, 2015

----------

